# Proof of Medical Insurance



## MBernha267 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been living in the Netherlands the last 8 years and am moving back to the U.S. this autumn. I will need to obtain private health insurance (not through a company) and understand that most (all?) insurers will require proof of previous insurance. I need to request this from my current Dutch insurer. What specific information must be included in the Proof of Insurance?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

When I applied for private insurance last year I remember that the application form asks you whether you have current insurance and you had to supply details of that.

However, I don't remember them actually asking for any specific document to prove that I had had continuing insurance, although the Group insurance that I had been with supplied such a document.

Its probably best to obtain such a document. The document needs to state that you had continuous cover with said insurance company and needs to state when that cover finishes.

If you go over a 63 day period before obtaining new insurance then pre-conditions will definitely be taken into account.


----------

